# llegals/illegals/americans



## Quiglag (Dec 18, 2007)

masterk said:


> WE ALL NEED TO FROM A NATIONWIDE ASSOCATION AGAINST HIRING ILLEGALS.


We need to write to our local congress representatives, Governors, Mayers, etc. and tell them that we do not want illegal aliens in our country, undercutting our pay, and taking our jobs. States that do not share a border line with Mexico have no idea how bad it is. My father has been rear ended in his truck 3 times by illegals. Why should we be responsible for everything?

A Co-worker and I overheard a guy telling his worker to tell the new guy that he needed to go get another social security card, because the one he had, had 10 numbers on it. We and about 5 other people let that guy know that what he was doing was wrong, and he should be ashamed of himself. He said he wasn't doing anything wrong. We found out later from the super that he left and wasn't going to come back until we were done with the job. We did not threaten him in anyway, but he knew we were not happy with him.

I have no problem with Mexicans. I am half Mexican, and most of my friends in school were Mexican. I have problems with illegals. And for some reason, they think they have a right to be here.

"WE" need to put a stop to this.


----------



## Michaeljp86 (Apr 10, 2007)

Quiglag said:


> We need to write to our local congress representatives, Governors, Mayers, etc. and tell them that we do not want illegal aliens in our country, undercutting our pay, and taking our jobs. States that do not share a border line with Mexico have no idea how bad it is. My father has been rear ended in his truck 3 times by illegals. Why should we be responsible for everything?
> 
> .


Ive wrote them, it really helped. 

There is some illegals living in my dads apartment building and they bought a car and just drove it with the old license plate. Then he bought a newer car with drug money, he deals drugs, the policeman said so but for some reason wont bust them. He drove the new car with a temp paper license plate. Then he got in a fender bender and the polcimen just told him to go home and not drive the car anymore. The illegal just made up a new temp plate and still drives it and this was over 1 year ago. The woman in the fender bender just got screwed.


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

ModernStyle said:


> Your friend hires illegals huh ?
> Tell your friend he is scum and I hope he gets testicular cancer.
> Poor guy lost his pet illegals for $.50 an hour ............ thats so sad. Your friend isnt worthy to lick the sweat off of a hard working American citizens ass. Send him my regards.:furious::furious::furious:


I think that we should burn down all of those businesses that use illegals!

All of them!

Including Halliburton, Disney, Walmart! All of them!


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

Michaeljp86 said:


> They should make it legal to kill illegal imigrants and I bet they would be heading for the boarder as fast as they can. :laughing:.


And those that hire them! 

They are committing treason against our country weakening our economy.


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

ELM said:


> I can't believe how many people on this site are sympathizers to ILLEGALS. They should not be here period.


Yeah! And we should also get rid of all those on welfare and the pedophiles and the perverts and the criminals and the contractors who hire illegals and the homeowners who hire legal Americans "off the books" and...


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

RenaissanceR said:


> I've heard that if you cross the US border with the intent to enter Mexico illegally,the Mexican authorities have the legal right to shoot you.
> 
> :furious:



But in this country, if a Border Agent shoots a convicted drug dealer while transporting drugs illegally here, the Border Agents get jailed and the illegal drug trafficker gets amnesty. 

Thank your government for that.


----------



## Michaeljp86 (Apr 10, 2007)

2ndGen said:


> And those that hire them!
> 
> They are committing treason against our country weakening our economy.


We should burn down the places they live also. My dad has them living in his apartment building. he wont throw them out because they pay the rent. A policeman owned the building before and had 6 apartments rented to illegals. Now its down to 1 apt.


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

Stevelsc8721 said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> I haven't used cheap labor that becomes your competion for a decade. There are plenty of americans that need work just go to a AAA meeting or any drug councel business and post, the phone will ring off the wall. All we need now is work



I tried that. Got $800. of equipment stolen. 

Had to call the police on one guy because he wouldn't leave my shop after I fired him for missing 3 days of work and not calling. 

Another one showed up high.

Another, fell asleep drunk.


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

Michaeljp86 said:


> We should burn down the places they live also. My dad has them living in his apartment building. he wont throw them out because they pay the rent. A policeman owned the building before and had 6 apartments rented to illegals. Now its down to 1 apt.



I think Escondido, CA has a law that makes it illegal to rent to illegals (I used to live there).

Burn down the buildings too! 

Everything!

Let's purge our country! 

Jail the cop!


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

plazaman said:


> lol so true. If americans wasnt so drugged and boozed up... then maybe american contractors could hire their own. As i mentioned in another thread, the hardworking american craftsman isnt there anymore. that type of guy from your generation doesnt exist anymore. We now have the drugged, drunk, sex offenders, and clock watching types who want big bucks per hour who cant perform for S H I T . No i dont favor illegal labor, but this the reason why is it happening. Its Fact. Not unless we do something, they will continue to take over. And no, not hiring them isnt the solution, under good management, they can perform well. The only solution is to take care of drug, drunk, clock watching ones. Comments welcome.


It's just a normal changing of the labor pool here. 

It happened with the Scotts, Polish, Portughese, Italians, Irish...they all faced the same discrimination. 

If somebody really wanted to take a stand against illegal immigrants, they'd vote in people who'd do something about it.


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

nadonailer said:


> Try living 12 miles from the border
> Most of you guys ain't seen nothin yet :sad:



I lived out there for a spell brother.

My heart goes out to you.

Better make sure your kids learn Spanish soon.

Mexico is making a comeback.


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)




----------



## masterk (Dec 29, 2007)

THAT CLIP WAS GREAT.
I have a box truck and could lock there a$$es in the back so they can't get away.


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

masterk said:


> THAT CLIP WAS GREAT.
> I have a box truck and could lock there a$$es in the back so they can't get away.



*I'd love to see the looks on their face when the last thing they hear is "beep, beep, beep...", then, the door unlocks and standing there are ICE Agents with batons and Oakley Sunglasses! 

This is the funniest video I've ever seen! *


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)




----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

*A true American! *


----------



## ELM (Jan 10, 2005)

The emblem on that guy's hat is a "flying butterknife" of the 173rd Airborne Brigade and had a higher casualty rate than any other unit in Vietnam. My father was a paratrooper from 62 thru 65.
Big and rich wrote a song about one of their battles called "the 8th of November" 1965.


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

ELM said:


> The emblem on that guy's hat is a "flying butterknife" of the 173rd Airborne Brigade and had a higher casualty rate than any other unit in Vietnam. My father was a paratrooper from 62 thru 65.
> Big and rich wrote a song about one of their battles called "the 8th of November" 1965.


----------



## enap66 (Oct 10, 2007)

genecarp said:


> bouncing off the thread in roofing, where does everyone stand? and more importantly why?. what does an illegal have to do to become llegal? if the industry turns to a mostly cheap labor force, will you adapt to conditions to survive, or change buisnesses.


Wonderful. Award those who are here illegally with a visa and a job! Great way to keep a lid on those who have no conscience toward our constitution, no means of keeping it straight or lawful. Then, once we give everyone amensty, and they all demand a "fair" wage, we can watch as our country falls deeper into the abyss of illegals coming here seeking jobs while we give it to them seeking the "cheap labor" again. Never ending cycle. Only country out there that is so concerned with getting the vote and getting the cheap labor that we're willing to displace our fellow AMERICAN citizens. Any employer who hires illegals should be shot for taking the job away from the guy who has been paying taxes his whole life, attending jury duty, or overall just being an "American Citizen". You have to ask yourself, if that person went through getting those guys legal status, wouldn't it have just been easier to hire an AMERICAN!!!! Jerk off!


----------



## Floordude (Aug 30, 2007)

masterk said:


> Phoenix Ariz. just passed laws that any buss. found using illegals the owner I believe has to pay a hefty fine and loses his buss. lic. The illegals have packed up and moved on. One school lost over 500 students. Now why does our goverment both state and federal allow this to happen, all these children being educated with our tax dollars and there parents are not paying taxes.
> WE ALL NEED TO FROM A NATIONWIDE ASSOCATION AGAINST HIRING ILLEGALS.



Our schools here are funded with the property taxes we pay. No illegals own "real property" so the guys they are renting from pay for the schools, which are way over burdened, here.


----------



## Michaeljp86 (Apr 10, 2007)

dincao said:


> the illegals will continue to grow until the goverment stops them from coming here.


this will never happen, they will infets this country and then take it over.


----------



## msalasar (Feb 17, 2007)

*beckman*

americans who only care about their own pockets make me sick they have us the little guys fighting for scrap money pointing the blame at the border jumper some of these illegals just want a better standard of living or just eat 3 square meals a day just like most of us do an take for granted while other like beckman(english soccer player) that who just might make more money than all of us poor bastards fighting about border jumpers get to come into USA with no problem at all just cuz most americans will pay 50+ dollars to see him play some stupid sport and to make some american more money than he is already making. hell to think about it he might not even be american for all i know he could be some wealthy european who owns the soccer team 
all i know is when i die ill take nothing with me not even the flesh in my bones ill rot and go back to the earth


----------



## Cdat (Apr 18, 2007)

msalasar said:


> americans who only care about their own pockets make me sick they have us the little guys fighting for scrap money pointing the blame at the border jumper some of these illegals just want a better standard of living or just eat 3 square meals a day just like most of us do an take for granted while other like beckman(english soccer player) that who just might make more money than all of us poor bastards fighting about border jumpers get to come into USA with no problem at all just cuz most americans will pay 50+ dollars to see him play some stupid sport and to make some american more money than he is already making. hell to think about it he might not even be american for all i know he could be some wealthy european who owns the soccer team
> all i know is when i die ill take nothing with me not even the flesh in my bones ill rot and go back to the earth


What the heck was that rant? Ever hear of a period? Sober up and post again! Make some sense this time!:w00t:


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

Cdat said:


> What the heck was that rant? Ever hear of a period? Sober up and post again! Make some sense this time!:w00t:



Period? I think she/he is on it.


----------



## blindhammer (Apr 23, 2008)

Lmao


----------



## blindhammer (Apr 23, 2008)

msasalar: i think cdat has a good point; sober up, try again. it was funny though


----------



## ALXST1 (May 23, 2008)

They Are Here And What Happens For Example , Miami Is That You Give An Estimated For $ 100.00 ,after You An Illegal Do The Work For $ 60.00 (no Gl Insurance,no License ,or Workers Comp) They Give You Fake Copies Of Everythings, And If They Get A Scracht They Know How To Play The System They Sue You!!!1


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

*Have you guys noticed...*

Have you guys noticed that many tool companies and manufacturers are using "illegal immigrant" looking construction workers in their ads?

Now, before anyone accuses me of racism, I'm Spanish, so save it.

I think that these ads are done with these images because the industry relies on them (illegals). It's almost as if their throwing them in our faces. 

They even have a Spanish Language trade magazine with several other publications following in their steps.

Now, I think it's a great idea because it helps shore up safety issue, but if we're going to treat them like legitimate workers by paying them without enforceable I.D. confirmations, by giving them Workmans' Comp Coverage if they get hurt (even if they are here illegally) and by bending the industry to them with Spanish language publications (why there are no Polish/Russian/Albanian/Portughese language mags are beyond me...their here illegally too in my area), why are we going to be hypocrites and "not" allow them to live the full "American Dream"?

Either we kick them out or we incorporate them, but keeping them on the outfringes of our society and the full benefits of and American life is completely unethical and immoral. 

If they earn their way, they should reap the benefits (after those who've waited on line get priority first).


----------



## nap (Jan 27, 2008)

msalasar said:


> americans who only care about their own pockets make me sick they have us the little guys fighting for scrap money pointing the blame at the border jumper some of these illegals just want a better standard of living or just eat 3 square meals a day just like most of us do an take for granted while other like beckman(english soccer player) that who just might make more money than all of us poor bastards fighting about border jumpers get to come into USA with no problem at all just cuz most americans will pay 50+ dollars to see him play some stupid sport and to make some american more money than he is already making. hell to think about it he might not even be american for all i know he could be some wealthy european who owns the soccer team
> all i know is when i die ill take nothing with me not even the flesh in my bones ill rot and go back to the earth


I think you guys are being unfair by picking on msalasar. Obviously he know what a period is. He even used one, ONE, in that entire post. It's way down right before the word "hell". I see it now. You guys are prejudiced. He uses a period, you gripe because he doesn;t use periods. 

You guys belong to the KKK by chance?:w00t:




just in case somebody takes that wrong, it is meant to be sarcastic.


msalasar; if you have been reading this forum, you will notice that most of the folks here do not have a problem with LEGAL immigrants. Very few of us are not descendents of immigrants ourselves.


Where we have a problem is with illegal immigration. Yes, you deserve to eat but until you immigrate legally, eat in your own country. If you have a problem with your country, do something to change your country. Don't come here, breaking the law in the process and cause problems here. I have absolutely no sympathy for a person that is an illegal. Some friends and I we talking recently and agreed on a solution. Stop building the waste of money fence and start building gun towers. The US is one of the few countries in the world that a person illegally crossing the national border does not result in being shot, or at least shot at. I propose we spend the fence money on gun towers and dispense some of these:









Why should the USA be the suckers and not protect our borders with all the fervor of fighting a war, which is essentially what the illegal imiigration problem has become.


----------



## ModernStyle (May 7, 2007)

or we could just go old school and put their heads on poles all along the border.
All of those poor farmers and contractors that only hire illegals because they cant afford what Americans want paid to do the work, they always seem to have very nice cars/trucks and homes. They are greedy bastards who would sell out every Amerian childs future just so they can get the baby seal skin seats in their new Jaguar.
Dont feel too bad for the poor people of Mexico, like they say, they were here long before the Europeans arrived, they just didnt get much done during those thousands of years. Just like now, they come here and want Americans to take pity on them and allow them to stay, they would rather take advantage of other people then fix their own problems. They will be quick to put a "Viva Mexico" sticker on the back of their car, but for all the love they have for their homeland they would rather abandon it then to try to fix it.
They should put anyone who hires illegals in jail for 10 years, because they are total scum. I hope they make everyone verify their employees soon, that willl help to prove intent to break the law for anyone hiring illegals. 
Dont worry Thom, you asked your stucco guy if he was illegal and since he said no then I am sure he is fine, they might sneak into our country but lord knows they never lie.


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

msalasar said:


> americans who only care about their own pockets make me sick they have us the little guys fighting for scrap money pointing the blame at the border jumper *some of these illegals just want a better standard of living or just eat 3 square meals a day just like most of us* do an take for granted while other like beckman(english soccer player) that who just might make more money than all of us poor bastards fighting about border jumpers get to come into USA with no problem at all just cuz most americans will pay 50+ dollars to see him play some stupid sport and to make some american more money than he is already making. hell to think about it he might not even be american for all i know he could be some wealthy european who owns the soccer team
> all i know is when i die ill take nothing with me not even the flesh in my bones ill rot and go back to the earth



American's have to care about their pocket books, because more and more is being taken from them to support a bunch of low life, criminal (every one of them), illegal aliens. 

Illegal aliens make me sick, breaking our laws, abusing our hospitals, schools and social services, not to mention all the drugs they bring in this country and the sub-standard work they do while under-cutting US citizens. Then there's all the violent crime they commit (aside from the tons of nonviolent crime they commit) and the 3-5 kids they have, educated at the US taxpayers expense and used as an excuse to stay in this country. To sum it up illegal aliens are a bunch of criminals who don't care about our laws, abuse this country, are greedy and then have the nerve to march in our streets, screwing up traffic, demanding rights, they suck.


.


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

What confuses me is, if they all become legal tomorrow, are they going to raise their labor prices? I doubt it until they become the dominate labor force (nationwide) that they may very well become at some point. They would be be better off. Us? Same boat we are in now but with absolutely no recourse. 
Another post askes where do you see the trades a few years down the road. Anyone seeing the situation getting better? Anyone seeing it getting worse? I don't know how distant, but I do not see the distant future looking very bright for the ordinary worker in the trades.


----------



## lee (Sep 27, 2007)

msalasar said:


> americans who only care about their own pockets make me sick they have us the little guys fighting for scrap money pointing the blame at the border jumper some of these illegals just want a better standard of living or just eat 3 square meals a day just like most of us do an take for granted while other like beckman(english soccer player) that who just might make more money than all of us poor bastards fighting about border jumpers get to come into USA with no problem at all just cuz most americans will pay 50+ dollars to see him play some stupid sport and to make some american more money than he is already making. hell to think about it he might not even be american for all i know he could be some wealthy european who owns the soccer team
> all i know is when i die ill take nothing with me not even the flesh in my bones ill rot and go back to the earth


It's Beckham, not beckman. His visa would have been sponsored by LA Galaxy. _You too could get sponsored for a visa if you had some ability that was useful to an employer_. He gets to come "no problem" because he will always pay a **** load of tax from his wages, will never burden the tax payer, and makes lots of money for the government and his employer. That kind of organisational thinking is why America has the facilities and wealth which make it attractive to immigrants. Legal and otherwise. It's called global trade and capitalism.


----------



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

nap said:


>


Mr Barrett is a good start. You have a clear train of thought and easy to define objective. Carry on soldier.


----------



## nap (Jan 27, 2008)

boman47k said:


> What confuses me is, if they all become legal tomorrow, are they going to raise their labor prices? I doubt it until they become the dominate labor force (nationwide) that they may very well become at some point. They would be be better off. Us? Same boat we are in now but with absolutely no recourse.
> Another post askes where do you see the trades a few years down the road. Anyone seeing the situation getting better? Anyone seeing it getting worse? I don't know how distant, but I do not see the distant future looking very bright for the ordinary worker in the trades.


one thing you seem to dismiss. Yes, they would raise their wages tomorrow because now, many (most) of the contractors that knowingly utilize illegals do not pay them according to the law. The illegal cannot seek redress for this with the government lest their illegal status be discovered and they risk deportation.

If they were all legal, there would be no reason to not make a proper complaint. Do you really think they are so dumb they work for substandard wages and are refused overtime pay because they are just nice guys? No, they risk losing everything if the complain.


----------



## Michaeljp86 (Apr 10, 2007)

boman47k said:


> What confuses me is, if they all become legal tomorrow, are they going to raise their labor prices? I doubt it until they become the dominate labor force (nationwide) that they may very well become at some point. They would be be better off. Us? Same boat we are in now but with absolutely no recourse.
> .


If they all became legal tomorrow they would all get on welfare and we would need more illegals to get the work done until they become citizens and get on welfare. 

Here in michigan they get $1400 per month for every kid when they are on welfare. If you need more money you just poop out more kids. Then their 14 kids learn thats how you do it so guess what they they do when they grow up.


----------



## nap (Jan 27, 2008)

Michaeljp86 said:


> Here in michigan they get $1400 per month for every kid when they are on welfare. If you need more money you just poop out more kids. .


I think you may be mistaken Michael.


----------



## Michaeljp86 (Apr 10, 2007)

nap said:


> I think you may be mistaken Michael.


 
Thats not what a woman on it told me, I even seen the check come to think of it. When my dad got hurt at work the state gave my sister $500 a month, I think that stopped when she turned 18.


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

boman47k said:


> What confuses me is, if they all become legal tomorrow, are they going to raise their labor prices? I doubt it until they become the dominate labor force (nationwide) that they may very well become at some point. They would be be better off. Us? Same boat we are in now but with absolutely no recourse.
> Another post askes where do you see the trades a few years down the road. Anyone seeing the situation getting better? Anyone seeing it getting worse? I don't know how distant, but I do not see the distant future looking very bright for the ordinary worker in the trades.


Take that $80. a day they get for 10 hour days after taxes and it gets whittled down to about $60. 

How many of them do you think will stick around for a $300. paycheck after a hard week's work?

For that, they might as well stay back home.


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

nap said:


> I think you may be mistaken Michael.


Anchor Babies. 

The magic number is 5. 

Have 5 kids and you become indeportable. 

That's why you see them popping them out like a Pez dispensor.


----------

